# Clomid success BFP



## Kolbm (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi everyone after nearly 3 years of trying and being classed as unexplained fertility I was put on clomid 100mg and after an unsuccessful first round I went into December for a 2nd round and yesterday I got my BFP according to the digital pregnancy test I'm 4 weeks pregnant im completely shocked and elated have my docs appointment on Thursday to confirm still in shock and finding it hard to believe think I need the doc to confirm before I can get properly excited. Clomid worked for me so hang on in there try not to stress and fingers crossed and praying you all receive your BFP baby dust to everyone xxx


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

huge congrats kolbm
hopefully your post will give some hope to all our clomid girls
keep us posted


----------



## Bahhumbug (Nov 30, 2014)

This gave hope to me!

Thank you for taking the time to post.

Massive congrats x


----------



## FreyaRun (Nov 24, 2014)

Ha congrats!!!!!  Enjoy


----------



## AC_Hopeful (Dec 10, 2014)

Amazing to read some positive news!!! Congratulations!

Just waiting for AF  & I'll start my first round of Chlomid xx


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hiya,

Please can I just ask if before you started clomid did you ovulate?

I have had scans for pcos and it came back negative and my periods are so regular I can book a holiday by them but ive had 2 progesterone blood tests and both came back under 30 indicating I didnt ovulate. 

I am over weight and currently on a diet to sort this out. 

Im waiting for lap and dye and if tubes are ok then DR says I will start clomid. 

Isnt clomid to treat someone with PCOS?

Im very confused  

thanks


----------



## Kolbm (Jun 15, 2014)

So sorry fir late reply... I don't have pcos but one of my bloods showed that I didn't ovulate so the consultant wanted to try me on clomid as all my other tests came back completely fine and I was classed as unexplained luckily for me it worked on round two abd I have my 12 week scan tomorrow feeling very anxious hoping everything as gone well and we see a heartbeat. Good luck with everything hope Clomid is successful for you xxxx


----------

